# Looking for warm boots



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am currently using Salomon F22's from about 4 years ago. I have always had issues with my hands and feet being cold. Hand problem solved by Marmot Randonee mitts but feet still an issue. 

This season my feet have been ridiculously cold and I think it's because my boot is so packed out and does not fit snug anymore. I look for speed lacing, a reduced footprint (I wear size 12), on the stiffer side and I want them to be warm. 

I have tried the new Salomon F22 and the Burton SLX. SLX are the most comfortable thing I have put my feet in but they are absurdly priced. Might pick up last years though. Anyone have anything to say about cheaper Burtons like the Ion, Driver X and Ruler?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dickisnc (Jan 6, 2010)

The most important thing about snowboarding boots is fit- not really brand. If you are getting the wrong size it'll impede circulation = cold feet. You also need to take into account your boot packing out after the first 5 rides or so, so it's normal to get a boot that's smaller than your shoe size (I wear size 10 shoes, but size 8.5 or 9 in boots). That being said, I have the ions from 2 seasons ago, and regardless of how much I don't really care for burton- they are by far the most amazing boots I've ever worn. Had northwave, vans, and previous burtons, but the ions have been the best for me- feet never cold or sore.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

So could the cold feet be from boots being to big as well as from cutting circulation if they are too small?


----------



## dickisnc (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea- many people will run into that problem- their boots will pack out and they'll start wearing 2 pairs of socks, never a good idea, cuts off circulation. Get fitted by a good shop you trust, make sure you don't go too big, and try on a lot of different brands, you'll find some that will work amazingly well- just don't be worried if they feel a little snug to begin with- they should, they'll pack out and be perfect after a few hard days of riding. Also- as far as heat molding and shit like that- at least with burton boots I wouldn't worry, after riding for a week the liners will mold themselves to your feet.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

could also be your socks. please tell me you're not riding in cotton tube socks. you should be wearing proper ski or snowboard socks, something synthetic or merino wool blend. dampness = cold. same principles of layering and moisture management apply to your hands and feet.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

hanzosteel said:


> could also be your socks. please tell me you're not riding in cotton tube socks. you should be wearing proper ski or snowboard socks, something synthetic or merino wool blend. dampness = cold. same principles of layering and moisture management apply to your hands and feet.


Haha. No man I have the right socks. Have tries different ones too. Favorite are the Burton phase. They make it better but not good enough


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

good for you. i wear 09 rulers and from the specs i'm not seeing much of a difference in warmth between these and the higher end models. the different liners (intuition 2, 3, 4, flex 2, 3, etc.) seem only to differ in comfort, fit and support features. others may know better but i offer the wild suggestion that if it's a serious problem, you could try on their women's boots which have thermic heatpack options - you know, the battery powered pre-wired liner.


----------

